# Buddhism, meditation and DP



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Lately I've been getting quite into Buddhism - Mahayana Buddhism specifically. My problem is that it places a lot of emphasis on meditation, and I've heard that meditation can induce a state similar to that of DP. I was wondering whether anyone here meditates and how it affects your DP?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I have looked into Buddhism a bit and although I am not buddhist I do practice a meditation method which is based on Buddhist theory. I tried more typical mediation for a few months but only on a few occasions did I get into a deep meditative state so I have been experimenting with different methods for a few years, so now I practice a method Chaoyi Fanhuan Qigong which involves both active movements and sitting meditation, but the sitting meditation differs because you have to recite a mantra with your attention on your abdomen rather than having it on your breath.

In terms of what it does to my health well it makes me more sensitive and calm, I find when I go into the state it is different than dp because it is not stressful and the mantra keeps me anchored in the here and now like a chain to the present moment so I dont get lost in my mind (too much anyway). I think in the long term I hope that it is gradually getting rid of all the stored negative emotions in my body and removing the tension from my mind, which I hope will cure me, but really as you probably know the best way to go into it is with no intention and aim so im sort of trying to drop my aim to cure myself.

I cant say that it has greatly reduced my dissociation yet but what it does do is remove "me" from my problems so they are viewed from a distance and gives me a regular place of rest and calm where I can go to on a daily basis so overall it greatly improves my quality of life. I can explain a bit more if you like.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

pancthulhu, although i am not buddhist, i do have a lot of respect for buddhism, especially mahayana buddhism and tibetan buddhism. the spiritual focus of these religions on compassion and wisdom is very, very similar to my religion, as are many of the meditative forms.

i think i've read similar things to what you have--that transcendental meditation specifically can cause a dissociative state. i don't think this paints the whole picture properly, however. the sort of meditation practiced in mahayana/tibetan buddhism (and in eastern christianity) is NOT going to cause dp in someone. it DOES help them to disconnect from our "selves" in order to unite to compassion, love, wisdom, peace, etc. but this is a crucial difference, we disconnect from our "selves" but are connected to something better than our "selves"--and in a sense gain a "real" or more solid "self."

dp on the other hand, disconnects us from ourselves and our surroundings and connects us to nothing--leaving us with a horrible void.

in short, what i'm trying to say is keep learning about mahayana buddhism and practice what it teaches. at best, it is going to help you develop spiritually and bring you some real peace in your life. at worst, you'll get bored with it. but it's NOT going to make you more dp'ed or something like that...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The thing is that meditation is not all about getting into pleasant states of mind so it is not always easy going which is why it is not recommended for people with mental health issues because it puts you directly in contact with your mind or karma which can be disturbing and shocking. Rajneesh says that the western mind is so repressed that if you go straight into meditation without some sort of therapy or catharsis you will only find sickness and concentration camps, while Master Yap Soon-Yeong says that you should do six months of active qigong before you meditate to cleanse you of powerful negative emotions which could disrupt practise. Im not trying to put anyone off as meditation is one of the most beneficial practises you can do and cant do any real harm but you should be careful as it isnt always a bed of roses.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Im not trying to put anyone off as meditation is one of the most beneficial practises you can do and cant do any real harm but you should be careful as it isnt always a bed of roses.


a well said and important qualification upon what i wrote... :wink:


----------

